# Waiting for labor to start: What's your routine?



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

My doe Gypsy is due to kid in a few days, and I have a question for you all: When a doe is due, or past her due date, how often do you check for signs of labor, and what is your night time routine? 

This will be Gypsy's 4th kidding. Last year I checked for labor signs one night before bed, and she looked normal. She was in the kidding stall because she was past her due date. In the morning my husband went down to check, and came back to tell me she had a kid! I was shocked and ran out there. The kid was on his feet, and mostly dry. I had no idea how long ago he had been born, but I was sure she had more in there! Long story short, I waited half an hour before going in to pull a stillborn kid, and then she had another live doeling behind that one! Thankfully everything turned out OK, but it definitely could have not ended well! 

So that close call has me nervous and I'm curious... What's your routine?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I check first thing in the morning, last thing before I go to bed, and every few hours throughout the day. More if the doe is showing any signs. I don't do a night check, but I've never had a doe kid at night.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I check every 3 hours. Someone awhile ago (a few years) posted why they checked every 3 hours and it made sense to me so that’s what I do BUT I can’t for the life of you tell you what that reasoning was lol 
So I’ll check at 9 right before bed time, 12, 3 and then wake up at 6 and check again. I’m pretty much out side all day long so I don’t time it during the day, and I can see their pen from my window so that makes it nice.
If I had just a doe that was close and I could touch her and check ligs and what not then it would just be a late at night check and early in the morning but since they all seem to go at once and half my Goats won’t let me just walk up and inspect them I do every 3 hours at night :/


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I check every 3 hours if they are close but not addement. If they are extremely close I put the doe in the extra large kidding stall set up a cot bring some blankets (if it's cold there is a heat lamp) put straw down bring in hay,water, kidding bag,mp3 player and earbuds. Put on music,get warm and settle in for doe watch


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Starting 2-3 days before the doe is due, I check on her right before bed (which is usually 8:30 or 9:00, sometimes a little later - especially if I think something is mighty suspicious-lookin') and then I set my alarm for 2:00-3:00 depending on when I last checked. Then I get up at 6:30, check the goat and do chores (while simultaneously keeping an eye on said goat, ESPECIALLY if, again, somethin' smells fishy).
Throughout the day I try not to check on her/them too often - really, I don't want to get TOO obsessed!  

If anything, and I mean ANYTHING is out of the ordinary I make some (...lame) excuse to go outside every couple hours and I check on the doe. Any night checks I do I usually stay for around 30 minutes to make sure I didn't happen to come in between contractions... but so far, unfortunately, that has never happened and I'm just wasting my time.... :/

Good luck with your doe!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

goat girls said:


> I check every 3 hours if they are close but not addement. If they are extremely close I put the doe in the extra large kidding stall set up a cot bring some blankets (if it's cold there is a heat lamp) put straw down bring in hay,water, kidding bag,mp3 player and earbuds. Put on music,get warm and settle in for doe watch


This is just awesome!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

_ I just check and check and check and check and check and check and check and check........_


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

You guys all crack me up! Hopefully she goes during the day this year and I don't have to worry about middle of the night checks! And but if her babies are dropped and ligs are softening before bed, then I might just have to camp out in the barn! My husband did get me one of those disc heater things, so that I don't freeze to death waiting for babies this year!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will go out at least 1 x a night, when they are 1 week prior to kidding date. 

Had them kid out, at 11 pm to 5 am, on occasion. 
If a doe looks close, I go out every 1/2 hour or sooner depending on what I see.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I've brought many a goat right into my house with me. My doe who was attacked by a bobcat this year was born right in my living room.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I actually set a cot up in the barn...... back to the house for coffee at times. Last year was horrible with 1 am and a couple of 4 am kiddings. Thanks girls......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mariarose said:


> I've brought many a goat right into my house with me. My doe who was attacked by a bobcat this year was born right in my living room.


 I am so sorry that happened, but glad you were able to help those kids. Hope the doe ended up being OK?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goatblessings said:


> I actually set a cot up in the barn...... back to the house for coffee at times. Last year was horrible with 1 am and a couple of 4 am kiddings. Thanks girls......


 Oh wow, yeah, they can make a very stressful situation for us can't they. 
I can wait and watch and watch, then go in the house for something or to the store real quick and they seem to think they do not want me watching them, then, will spit them out and be on the ground when I get back in just a few minutes. Ugg~!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Serendipity came through that bobcat ordeal with few scars and with flying colours! She kept feeding her daughter even, and is now bred again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that is good to hear.
I love mama's like that, who love and care for their babies, even if they are not well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

A bob cat got her?! Ugh I hope none of mine around here get the guts to do that  I’m already pretty sure a bob cat cane in the night before Christmas and attacked my turkey.
I had a little baby that was down for 4 months spend that time in my back room!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is the attack thread, @Jessica84 It was amazing how she came through. There's been a lot of grief and anxiety the last few days here. I offer the thread for people who need to read of a victory.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/predator-attack.193394/


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There has been. I feel awful for a lot of people and I feel even worse because it's right at Christmas time.
My whole house hold was wet eyes Christmas morning. We love the dang turkey (fluffy buzzard) and I feel even worse because I didn't know anything was up till that morning. Of course when I found her I thought oh that's what the dogs were barking about, I honestly thought they were just barking st the cows to get them out of the yard. But I just let her out of her tiny cage today and she seems to be doing good. Her and that kid I was just talking about are best friends and were missing each other. She just has bruising and one really deep gash that seems to be doing good with just cut heal.








Thank you for sharing your story  husband will be on hunting duty when he gets home!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, hope Turkey will be OK.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She is doing good! Way better then I would expect. She isn’t all fluffed up any more and her and her little buddy are off going again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> I will go out at least 1 x a night, when they are 1 week prior to kidding date.
> 
> Had them kid out, at 11 pm to 5 am, on occasion.
> If a doe looks close, I go out every 1/2 hour or sooner depending on what I see.


Here is 9.30pm and I checked on my pregnant does. All were ok, sleeping, just the biggest one (she had contractions during the day), is in sitting position. I think she is very uncomfortable and is not even due yet. I think the soonest due date is in the weekend, but she is soft and as said I saw her "pushing" few times today. Also when laying I can see the babies moving around. Should I be worried and go check during night too?

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you seen her pushing, yes, wash up, put on a new surgical glove and check her with 2 fingers, if she is open, your fingers will go through a hole or you will feel a kid there. If she is not ready, you will hit a wall.

If he is not ready, but is close yes, go out during the night too, Depending on the signs, you should go out a lot more often. But if she us pushing already, she may have issues, if it has been more than 30 minutes and no kids are on the ground. 

Has her water broke? Is there a big wet spot somewhere with slimmy thick looking goo?


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

She is not pushing constantly hard, just looks like contractions here and there. She is not vocal, eating normally hay and grain. The bag is still not full and there is no discharge. Is not my first pregnant doe, but I see this contractions for the first time. I also need to say that I always had boer goats having twins, maybe this one has more, and that`s why. But I will be checking her closely. Is already in her own pen, so the others don`t stress her.



toth boer goats said:


> If you seen her pushing, yes, wash up, put on a new surgical glove and check her with 2 fingers, if she is open, your fingers will go through a hole or you will feel a kid there. If she is not ready, you will hit a wall.
> 
> If he is not ready, but is close yes, go out during the night too, Depending on the signs, you should go out a lot more often. But if she us pushing already, she may have issues, if it has been more than 30 minutes and no kids are on the ground.
> 
> Has her water broke? Is there a big wet spot somewhere with slimmy thick looking goo?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Small contractions are normal in the days/weeks before labor.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I check every two hours at night. Sometimes I physically go out and other times I'll just check my cameras or (depending on how tired) just listen. Many a nights where I've woken up to the next alarm to find a phone stuck to my face.

During the day while I'm at work, they are kind of on auto-pilot. I can watch from my phone and maybe run home quick if it looks like there's trouble. Or I have neighbors that can and like to stop in and check on them, so it helps. This year my fiancee can be around a bit more too (maybe take half the night shift? )


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

I am learning that is very important to know your goat behavior, each is different. I have 6 middle size does that I will see kid the second time, so I know them very well, but I have a new large doe that is a bit different. Her belly is bigger/deeper (not as wide as the middle-sized). 

I had a similar size doe kid in October and the most sure sign was a big udder enlargement one day before she kidded.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

MontanaBoers said:


> I am learning that is very important to know your goat behavior, each is different. I have 6 middle size does that I will see kid the second time, so I know them very well, but I have a new large doe that is a bit different. Her belly is bigger/deeper (not as wide as the middle-sized).
> 
> I had a similar size doe kid in October and the most sure sign was a big udder enlargement one day before she kidded.


I agree! It never fails when I think dang your acting odd that's the one that will have kids soon. Of course there are some sneaky ones that get past me. Once I had a doe munching hay then just laid down and started pushing out a kid right in the middle of everyone! But those are few and far between


----------

